# [Soft] GDM no inicia automaticamente, error de xsm (Cerrado)

## achaw

Tengo el xdm en boot, y al iniciar sesion no me carga las X me tira la consola de login. Una vez logueado lanzando gdm arranca todo normalmente. Estuve chequeando mensajes de error y lo primero que encontre es esto:

En /root/.xsession-errors:

```
/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Cannot find Xclients

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: ssh-agent not found!

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Setup done, will execute: xsm

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: line 221: exec: xsm: not found
```

xsm existe y en Su path correcto.

Tirando manualmente xsm desde la consola obtengo esto:

```
# exec xsm

Can't open display
```

Y me tira el login otra vez. Pense que era  un problema de path asi que estuve chequeando /etc/profile:

```
export ROOTPATH='/usr/X11R6/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/kde/3.4/sbin:/usr/kde/3.4/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/sbin:/usr/sbin'
```

/etc/profile.env :

```
export ROOTPATH='/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/kde/3.4/bin:/usr/games/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/kde/3.4/sbin:/usr/kde/3.4/bin'
```

Incluso reemergi xdm, xinit, xsm por si las moscas sin suerte. Alguna idea?

Saludos

----------

## sefirotsama

Yo utilizo el kdm. Aún así no habria de ser problema. Espero que te sirva:

```
localhost sefirot # rc-update show

       915resolution | boot

               acpid |      default

           alsasound |      default

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock |      default

         consolefont | boot

                dbus |      default

               dhcpd |              network

                hald |      default

   hibernate-cleanup | boot default

            hostname | boot default

             keymaps |      default

               local | boot

          localmount | boot

             modules |      default

              net.lo |              network

           rmnologin |      default

              splash |              network

           syslog-ng |      default

            timidity |      default

             urandom |      default

          vixie-cron |      default

                 xdm | boot

localhost sefirot #    
```

 */etc/rc.conf wrote:*   

> XSESSION="kde-3.5"
> 
> 

 

 */etc/conf.d/xdm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> XSTATICVT="yes"
> 
> # What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | entrance ]
> ...

 

De todas maneras espero que te sea de ayuda

 *Achaw wrote:*   

> # exec xsm
> 
> Can't open display

 

¿Tienes el xorg.conf bien configurado? ¿Que tipo de login quieres hacer? Supongo que es local, no remoto, ¿no?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> # exec xsm 
> 
> Can't open display

 

Como root el comando y desde consola con las X ya iniciadas, cierto? Si fuese asi, por eso no puede abrir el display...

Habras notado que como root desde un terminal en X no se pueden ejecutar aplicaciones que corran justamente sobre X.

Nunca he usado xsm, uso igual que Sefirotsama el KDM para iniciar sesion a XFCE4 pero yo editaria la linea 221 de 

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession a ver como llama al comando y por que falla....

Saludos!

----------

## achaw

Mi xorg esta bien configurado y no he tocado la configuracion cuando empezo a pasar esto, tammpoco actualize nada respectio a las X, solo empezo a pasar. Lo que tuve problemas con el /etc/profile pero lo solucione. Aunque todavia tengo ciertos problemas, a pesar de que el path /sbin esta inluido en dicho fichero, cuando hago un shutdown -r now me da comman not found y tengo que poner el path exacto /sbin/shutdown, por lo que me parece que la mano viene por ahi. No uso kdm, aunque probando no es problema del login manager sino, algun poblema de paths o algo asi, tambien inicio mi sesion localmente.

Y cuando haco un exec xsm obviamente lo hago desde la consola, sin iniciar las X, sino el error tendria sentido. 

La linea 221 del Xsession esta normal, nunca la habia tocado, aunque si ahora respecto a esto le puse el path absoluto a xsm y sigue sin encontraarlo a pesar de que esta ahi. Sigo investigando

Como me sigue sonando a un problema de paths posteo mi /etc/profile:

```
export CLASSPATH='.'

export CONFIG_PROTECT='/usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown'

export CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK='/etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash'

export CVS_RSH='ssh'

export GCC_SPECS=''

export GDK_USE_XFT='1'

export GUILE_LOAD_PATH='/usr/share/guile/1.6'

export G_BROKEN_FILENAMES='1'

export G_FILENAME_ENCODING='UTF-8'

export INFOPATH='/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.17/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/info:/usr/share/info/emacs-21'

export KDEDIRS='/usr/kde/3.5:/usr:/usr/local'

export KDE_IS_PRELINKED='1'

export LADSPA_PATH='/usr/lib/ladspa'

export LANG='es_ES'

export LC_ADDRESS='es_ES'

export LC_ALL='es_ES'

export LC_COLLATE='es_ES'

export LC_CTYPE='es_ES'

export LC_IDENTIFICATION='es_ES'

export LC_MEASUREMENT='es_ES'

export LC_MESSAGES='es_ES'

export LC_MONETARY='es_ES'

export LC_NAME='es_ES'

export LC_NUMERIC='es_ES'

export LC_PAPER='es_ES'

export LC_TELEPHONE='es_ES'

export LC_TIME='es_ES'

export LESS='-R -M --shift 5'

export LESSOPEN='|lesspipe.sh %s'

export MANPATH='/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.17/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/:/usr/qt/3/doc/man'

export MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME='/usr/lib/mozilla'

export OPENGL_PROFILE='xorg-x11'

export PAGER='/usr/bin/less'

export PATH='/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/kde/3.4/bin:/usr/games/bin:/usr/bin:/bin'

export PKG_CONFIG_PATH='/usr/qt/3/lib/pkgconfig'

export PRELINK_PATH_MASK='/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10:/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.8:/usr/lib/klibc'

export PYTHONDOCS='/usr/share/doc/python-docs-2.4.4/html/lib'

export PYTHONPATH='/usr/lib/portage/pym'

export QMAKESPEC='linux-g++'

export QTDIR='/usr/qt/3'

export ROOTPATH='/usr/X11R6/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1:/usr/kde/3.5/sbin:/usr/kde/3.5/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/kde/3.4/sbin:/usr/kde/3.4/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/sbin:/usr/sbin'

export SANE_CONFIG_DIR='/etc/sane.d'
```

Gracias y Saludos

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: line 221: exec: xsm: not found

 

quizás una pregunta estúpida pero has probao con (re)instalar xsm que es lo que dice el error que no encuentra.

saluetes

----------

## achaw

 *gringo wrote:*   

> quizás una pregunta estúpida pero has probao con (re)instalar xsm que es lo que dice el error que no encuentra.

 

 *achaw wrote:*   

> Incluso reemergi xdm, xinit, xsm por si las moscas sin suerte. Alguna idea?

 

Si  :Smile: 

Cada vez me suena mas a un problema de paths  y el /etc/profile pero el error Can't open display me desconcierta un poco...

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *achaw wrote:*   

> Tengo el xdm en boot, y al iniciar sesion no me carga las X me tira la consola de login.
> 
> Una vez logueado lanzando gdm arranca todo normalmente. Estuve chequeando mensajes de error
> 
> y lo primero que encontre es esto:
> ...

 

No tengo muy claro exactamente que es lo que pasa. ¿Llega a arrancar la pantalla de login de gdm o no?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> xsm existe y en Su path correcto.
> 
> Tirando manualmente xsm desde la consola obtengo esto:
> ...

 

Creo que estás liando algo las cosas. XSM es un gestor de sesiones, es decir, el que guarda

el estado de las ventanas y las restaura luego, si es que lo están usando (xsm no se usa mucho

hoy día). Desde luego, NO SE PUEDE usar XSM desde fuera de X, porque es un programa de X.

Y, en cualquier caso, XSM no tiene NADA que ver con la pantalla de login, que es a donde

tenemos que llegar antes de nada.

 *achaw wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cada vez me suena mas a un problema de paths  y el /etc/profile pero el error Can't open display me desconcierta un poco...
> 
> 

 

Es imposible que xsm encuentre un display activo a no ser que lo lances:

1.- dentro de una sesión X de la cual eres propietario

2.- fuera de una sesion X que sea tuya, pero usando DISPLAY=":0" o similar, para apuntar

a un display en que que tengas permiso para escribir

En cualquier caso, no se cual es el problema real, como ya comento. XSM no tiene nada que

ver con el logín. Y si esto es una confusión como yo pienso, lo único que tienes que mirar es esto:

1.- que xdm (no xsm) salga en la lista de rc-update show en el runlevel default

2.- que la variable DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm" esté convenientemente configurada en /etc/rc.conf

3.- que X puede arrancar a mano

Si se dan estas tres condiciones, entonces gdm debería arrancar bien al inicio. También puedes

arrancarlo a mano. Asegúrate de configurar dicha variable en rc.conf, y luego simplemente

levanta el servicio como harías con cualquier otro:

```

$ /etc/init.d/xdm start

```

Perdonad si no cojo bien la historia, pero es que lo veo un tanto difuso. Espero que esto ayude en algo  :Wink: 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Incluso reemergi xdm, xinit, xsm por si las moscas sin suerte. Alguna idea?

 

ooops ...

googleando un poco, parece que solo le pasa a gdm ( reinstálalo por si las moscas) o bien si tienes entradas personalizadas en el archivo .dmrc de tu home. Puede ser tb. un tema de permisos pero supongo que reinstalando gdm se solucionará este apartado.

saluetes

----------

## achaw

 *6thpink wrote:*   

>  No tengo muy claro exactamente que es lo que pasa. ¿Llega a arrancar la pantalla de login de gdm o no?

 

Lo que intente decir y  me exprese mal, es que tengo el servicio xdm en boot, y en vez de lanzarme gdm me tira el login de la consola. Gdm nunca arranca a no ser que me loguee como root y lo teclee desde la linea de comandos.

xsm existe y en Su path correcto.

 *6thpink wrote:*   

> Creo que estás liando algo las cosas. XSM es un gestor de sesiones, es decir, el que guarda
> 
> el estado de las ventanas y las restaura luego, si es que lo están usando (xsm no se usa mucho
> 
> hoy día). Desde luego, NO SE PUEDE usar XSM desde fuera de X, porque es un programa de X.
> ...

 

Bueno eso es interesante saberlo, sinceramente no mucha idea de que era xsm, pero como el error en mi .xsession-errors habla de el (ya que el /etc/X11/gdm/Xsession lo usa) lo inclui en el problema.

 *6thpink wrote:*   

> 1.- que xdm (no xsm) salga en la lista de rc-update show en el runlevel default
> 
> 2.- que la variable DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm" esté convenientemente configurada en /etc/rc.conf
> 
> 3.- que X puede arrancar a mano

 

Estas tres condiciones se dan perfectamente (lo daba por sentado) y gdm no arranca desde el servicio de xdm, si manualmente (repito, es medio confuso  :Smile: )

 *6thpink wrote:*   

> Perdonad si no cojo bien la historia, pero es que lo veo un tanto difuso. Espero que esto ayude en algo 

 

 :Smile:  Es difuso, de echo sigo insistiendo con los paths, ya que tuve problemas (solo con root) de "command not found" en algunos otros comandos como etc-update. De echo al poner "source /etc/profile" en mi ~/.bashrc de root, pasa eso por lo que imagino algo malo en dicho archivo.

 *gringo wrote:*   

> googleando un poco, parece que solo le pasa a gdm ( reinstálalo por si las moscas) o bien si tienes entradas personalizadas en el archivo .dmrc de tu home. Puede ser tb. un tema de permisos pero supongo que reinstalando gdm se solucionará este apartado.

 

Tambien lo reinstale sin solucion por ahora.

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

Ahora entiendo mejor la situación.

Solo por si acaso, comprueba una cosa. Antes no lo recordé, porque hace años que 

no uso un DM para nada. Creo que en cierto momento $DISPLAYMANAGER migró 

a /etc/conf.d/xdm, así que prueba a cambiar su valor en ese fichero a gdm, si aún 

no lo has probado, en lugar de /etc/rc.conf.

----------

## achaw

 *6thpink wrote:*   

> Ahora entiendo mejor la situación.
> 
> Solo por si acaso, comprueba una cosa. Antes no lo recordé, porque hace años que 
> 
> no uso un DM para nada. Creo que en cierto momento $DISPLAYMANAGER migró 
> ...

 

Si, ya tenia implementado el cambio. Y de esto es lo que hablo cuando me refiero a problemas de path. Abro una terminal virtual, me logueo como root:

```
# etc-update

Scanning Configuration files...

Exiting: Nothing left to do; exiting. :)

 # source /etc/profile

# etc-update

bash: etc-update: command not found

#
```

O sea que al hacer un source /etc/profile mis paths se pierden por alguna razon, y por ahi viene el problema de gdm. Cambio el titulo del post  :Sad: 

Alguien podria postear su /etc/profile para comparar?

Saludos

----------

## aj2r

 */etc/profile wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/profile: login shell setup
> 
> #
> ...

 

 */etc/profile.env wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # THIS FILE IS AUTOMATICALLY GENERATED BY env-update.
> 
> # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE. CHANGES TO STARTUP PROFILES
> ...

 

----------

## achaw

Gracias amigo, eso me soluciono muchos problemas de paths, pero no el problema inicial de GDM, que sigue sin lanzarse automaticamente. Vuelo al titulo original.

Saludos

----------

## Cereza

Ummm... es una chorrada, pero ¿y si pruebas a poner xdm en el runlevel default en lugar de boot, um? recuerdo que cuando yo usaba gestores de sesión lo tenía en default (bueno, realmente lo tenía en un runlevel personalizado que era basicamente una copia de default con X, pero esto no viene a cuento)

----------

## achaw

 *Cereza wrote:*   

> Ummm... es una chorrada, pero ¿y si pruebas a poner xdm en el runlevel default en lugar de boot, um? recuerdo que cuando yo usaba gestores de sesión lo tenía en default (bueno, realmente lo tenía en un runlevel personalizado que era basicamente una copia de default con X, pero esto no viene a cuento)

 

Tampoco funciona, ya lo habia probado. Asi como tampoco ningun otro DM, hay que lanzarlos a manopla.

Saludos

----------

## achaw

Lo solucione. Por fortuna, se cual es la causa del problema, pero no la razon. Ahi va:

Cambiando esta linea:

```
CHECKVT=7 
```

Por esta:

```
XSTATICVT="yes"
```

En /etc/conf.d/xdm seguramente los mas expertos sabran decir el porque, yo no tengo tiempo para investigar.  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

